# Overnight south of Northampton



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, Heading down to Dover middle August, going to Althorp House near Northampton and looking for somewhere to stop overnight just south of there.
Any ideas would be gratefully received.
Thanks
Derek


----------

